# Upgrading Premier to Roamio on Comcast?



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I just ordered a Roamio which I will use to replace my Premier.

Anyone know how to minimize the hassle of getting Comcast to switch my cable card to the new Roamio when it arrives?

Should I call the cable card number before moving the card, or can I move it, then call Comcast?

Any list of data I'll need to gather before I call to minimize the time on the phone?

(I make this move because the Premier really did start working correctly when Comcast pushed the new firmware, so I have slightly greater confidence that a Roamio will work, and I really like the idea of the user interface being faster).


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

I plan on getting another cablecard for setting up on the Roamio, and once Im confident everything is all set, shows xfered, etc then move on.

That way, theres no downtime if things dont go smoothly...


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

tomhorsley said:


> Anyone know how to minimize the hassle of getting Comcast to switch my cable card to the new Roamio when it arrives? Should I call the cable card number before moving the card, or can I move it, then call Comcast? Any list of data I'll need to gather before I call to minimize the time on the phone?


A recent poster mentioned moving a CableCARD from an old TiVo to a new one and it worked. So...you might try that first. It's the first time I've heard someone say they didn't have to call Comcast...so I don't know if it'll work -- but you don't have anything to lose either.

My advice would be to fire up the Roamio and follow the guided setup -- it'll tell you when to insert the CableCard and that's when you call Comcast. Just be sure to call the CableCARD activation number -- do not waste time calling the regular tech support number.


----------



## lebenson (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought a Roamio about two months ago. I have Comcast in Atlanta. I took the cable card out of my Premiere, put it in the Roamio and began the setup process with the new Tivo. The cable card needed to be paired again by Comcast. It will get most all channels without pairing, but in my case, I couldn't receive my HBO and Showtime channels until the cable card was paired with the Roamio. I received all the other channels I regularly watch.

You will have the call the Comcast technical folks. It took me 3 calls before I was given someone who knew what they were doing. Once I got the right person, it was a snap to re-pair.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

You move the card to the new box, then call the cablecard number. You have to get the card paired to the new box to get any of the premium movie channels, which also includes all the Encores etc.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

It is really sad that phones have to be used here . The TiVo has an internet connection. Comcast has a web site. Wouldn't it be so much nicer if I could just plug in the TiVo and have it talk to Comcast directly? No transcription errors on Host ID numbers, etc. Sigh...


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

shortly before I upgraded my premier to Romeo, I had downgraded my Comcast service to basic local channels only. After moving the CableCARD from premier to Romeo everything was working including on demand for about a week or so I think, then on demand stopped working. I dont want to call in to get ondemand working though because ever since I downgraded to basic channels I noticed I still get discovery HD channel 750. Indeed ever since i noticed this it prompted me to check all my other HD channels which I still don't get, so for some reason they left discovery HD750 on while turning everything else off like they were supposed to. On demand would be nice to catch a back log of some of my network shows but im not willing to risk calling in and loose discovery Channel.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Speaking of switching TiVos. I saved off the season pass info last night via kmttg. Anything else useful I can save? Any way to teach the new TiVo all about the shows I've spent so much time thumb downing on my old TiVo?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Amazing. Only took 10 minutes on the phone to transfer the cable card to the new Roamio, and I appear to be getting my encrypted channels (haven't tested all of them though). Right now it is off downloading a critical system update, so I don't know when it will finish that. I guess I can't reload my season pass info till that comes back.

Next step is to see if I can get moca working. I have the Roamio plugged directly into the router, but I'd like to move my old Premier to the other side of the house and use it as a streaming client. I've got a pair of moca boxes that stopped talking to one another (I think one of them took a power hit), but hopefully I can get the other to talk to the Roamio moca and get internet to the other side of the house that way.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Got moca working to other side of house (against all odds, the first moca adapter I tried worked - Murphy would normally dictate that the first one I tried would be the busted one .

Now I merely have to remove 10,000 annoying channels from the list, which leads me to my first bug. I've been using the grid guide and select to get to channel options, and it seems to be a 50-50 chance that it will actually remove the channel from the list when I tell it to. Sometimes I have to do it twice to make it go away.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

tomhorsley said:


> Got moca working to other side of house (against all odds, the first moca adapter I tried worked - Murphy would normally dictate that the first one I tried would be the busted one .
> 
> Now I merely have to remove 10,000 annoying channels from the list, which leads me to my first bug. I've been using the grid guide and select to get to channel options, and it seems to be a 50-50 chance that it will actually remove the channel from the list when I tell it to. Sometimes I have to do it twice to make it go away.


I experienced that on my Premier a few weeks ago... got a bunch of new spanish channels that needed the hook.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

tomhorsley said:


> Got moca working to other side of house (against all odds, the first moca adapter I tried worked - Murphy would normally dictate that the first one I tried would be the busted one .
> 
> Now I merely have to remove 10,000 annoying channels from the list, which leads me to my first bug. I've been using the grid guide and select to get to channel options, and it seems to be a 50-50 chance that it will actually remove the channel from the list when I tell it to. Sometimes I have to do it twice to make it go away.


Tom,

If you're removing a ton of channels wouldn't it be faster to remove the channels in the channel list screen?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

DigitalDawn said:


> Tom,
> 
> If you're removing a ton of channels wouldn't it be faster to remove the channels in the channel list screen?


Not really, I can't sort the channel list screen, but I can get it to sort the guide by channel name so the SD and HD channels are close together (depending on how different the name is, sometimes it is annoying like HIST and HSTRYHD ). That makes it simpler to remove the SD channels when I have HD equivs. It is also easier to recognize the foreign language channels from the titles of shows in the guide.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

tomhorsley said:


> I've been using the grid guide and select to get to channel options, and it seems to be a 50-50 chance that it will actually remove the channel from the list when I tell it to. Sometimes I have to do it twice to make it go away.


I was doing some lineup clean-up this weekend on my Premiere and noticed similar behavior. At the time, I guessed it was a refresh quirk, and it was for me. If the channel I selected for removal appeared to remain, if i scrolled up the grid such that the channel was no longer on screen, and then immediately back down, the channel was removed as expected. It just wasn't updating graphically all the time for me.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

And now I'm trying to get my Premier setup on the other side of the house for OTA and streaming access. Re-running guided setup is taking forever to download the channel data, but hopefully I'll be able to stream from the Roamio once I get it past the setup.

P.S. Is there an option or magic key sequence to turn off all the lights on a Premier?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

tomhorsley said:


> P.S. Is there an option or magic key sequence to turn off all the lights on a Premier?


Look in Settings, and then "Display" or something like that and you'll find a menu item to turn off the front LEDs.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

tatergator1 said:


> Look in Settings, and then "Display" or something like that and you'll find a menu item to turn off the front LEDs.


Thanks. I probably would have ignored that assuming it had something to do with the TV display resolutions .


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

And I've just streamed the 50th anniversary Doctor Who special from the Roamio to the Premier via moca networking - it worked great, picture looked as good as on the directly connected TV, no glitches during the streaming. My only annoyance is that the Roamio is at the bottom of the list in My Shows and I have to use the glacially slow Premier down arrows an awful lot to get down to it. I think I'll use the TiVo app on my Nexus 7 instead of the remote in the future .


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

tomhorsley said:


> My only annoyance is that the Roamio is at the bottom of the list in My Shows and I have to use the glacially slow Premier down arrows an awful lot to get down to it. I think I'll use the TiVo app on my Nexus 7 instead of the remote in the future .


Using the Skip button in My Shows moves you to the bottom of the list, or back up if you are at the bottom.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Rodney said:


> Using the Skip button in My Shows moves you to the bottom of the list, or back up if you are at the bottom.


How do people discover these things? .

Thanks.


----------

